# Occupational licenses:



## pawn3d (Apr 18, 2008)

Apparently, self-employed technicians need an occupational license. (Correct me if I'm wrong) 

That said, how do you get an occupational license? 
What do you need to get an occupational license? 

Do you bring them a business license? ID? A+ certification? Some money? :4-dontkno


----------



## Snipaw26 (Mar 12, 2009)

So I have been contacted by Syntechs. I take it they are a scam and I should stay away from them?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Snipaw26 said:


> So I have been contacted by Syntechs. I take it they are a scam and I should stay away from them?


if you need to ask, you know the answer !!!! 

& please don't hijack someone else's thread .. keep on track


----------

